# 1-2-3 EZ Creep



## SpookySam

I haven't been around in a while, so when I came across some pictures of a simple prop I threw together last Halloween, I thought I'd come post.

Since moving to a new house, I have a lot more driveway than yard...I needed some static props to take up walking space. I came up with what I'll call - the EZ Creep.

You will need:
1. One step stool (preferably with paint shelf)
2. One foam skull (arms and hands optional)
3. One scrap board
4. One cardboard box
5. Scrap cloth or landscaping fabric

Step One
Get your ladder. Make sure you won't need it until after Halloween.









Step Two
Attach the skull (and arms if you're using them) to the scrap board and set it on the paint shelf of the ladder. Beat up your cardboard box and attach it to the board as well.

















Step Three
Drape your EZ Creep with fabric. I used a stapler to attach the cloth to itself in various places and tied a rope around the "waist"

















Step Four
Watch the TOTs avoid your hunched EZ Creep like it's about to jump at them. A lot of them were more scared of this thing than the moving props.

Good luck!


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, simple but truly spooky!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love this guy! Quick and easy for sure, and it actually would not be that difficult to add some animation like a back-and-forth head movement if you were so inclined.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Awesome and clever!


----------



## MapThePlanet

love the Creep! Quick, easy and effective! Great Job!


----------



## Wildcat

Quick, easy and a stance that's perfect. I love this. Great job.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I agree, so simple and so perfect.
If you had a bigger skull you could use a taller ladder.


----------



## Georgeb68

What a great idea!


----------



## [email protected]

I like this idea.... And BoneDancer's suggestion could really be great! EZ Giant Creep!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

What a clever idea!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ohh I like!


----------



## sharpobject

Wow - I gotta get me a stepstool. Thanks!!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Haha! That is brilliant in its simplicity and effectiveness! Great stuff here!


----------



## Bascombe

quick and dirty. Just the way I like it!


----------



## Otaku

Sweet! I'm never going to look at a ladder the same way again.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:SpookySam, you should come around more often! That is such a cool idea...and useful too! Wow, I love that!


----------



## Ramonadona

That is great! The hunch-over gives him a lifelike effect! I can understand why the TOTs would avoid him! Very clever! And dang it...I don't have one of them kind of step ladders!


----------



## Death's Door

Great prop!!!!! Simple and effective.


----------



## Dead Things

Brilliant!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

*I love that ideal, and will use it this year.*


----------



## scarynoyes

Brilliant! And storage a piece of cake.


----------



## scarynoyes

Otaku got me thinking about other ladders. These things can be as tall as any ladder. I also have an old wooden ladder that really isn't that safe for people but would be perfect for this prop.


----------



## lewlew

*Bowing* Only a true master can see the 'hauntability' of an everyday inanimate object. Well done.


----------



## Osenator

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Bethene

love it,, the creativity to think of making a prop out of a ladder! love the look of him too!


----------



## The Pod

So simple and very effective! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## jeffrey311

very cool and inspiring! Thank you!


----------



## strynite

Great idea and looks great!


----------



## Draik41895

I cant believe for simple that was! when I started reading i wasnt expecting much, but I LOVE this, im definitely making on this year


----------



## The Watcher

He would fit right over a cauldron. That's great!


----------



## bayouwitch

Love this idea. Looks easy and creepy!


----------



## Lunatic

I missed this one. That's awesome and very clever!
Nice and easy. Thanks for sharing SpookySam!


----------



## medicf43

That is awsome i am going to make one out of my 6ft ladder


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Wow this is Awesome!


----------



## RoseHillManor

wow! Looks great, and you weren't kidding, that was easy!


----------



## Creepygrammy

WOW! I think I could even pull off that one! Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## kevin242

:d


----------



## sexymomma1973

my first project to try


----------



## House of Darkness

Ingenious way to make a creep! Love your craftiness! :jol:


----------

